# Helly Hansen Gear??  Your take?



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2005)

Do any of you have it?  Is it good?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a 2001 3-for-1 jacket that is good, however I never really liked the way the sleeves fit with my gloves.  The shell is real strong and offers good wet condition protection.  The liner is real warm and it ventilates well.  I also found it Warm & Dry in all temperature's.  

I believe it was a good value purchase overall.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 17, 2005)

Helly Hansen started out by making waterproof gear for Scandanavian fisherman. I have a waterproof breathable shell they made vintage 1998, and it still sheds water like a duck. I use it mostly in the spring when it rains a lot. 

They make nice tights to wear under shell pants too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for your input.  I ask because last week I bought the fleece Isotherm jacket on clearance...half price in fact.  I am replacing an eleven-year old mid-weight fleece.  

The HH fleece has a lot of nice features for the price...big pockets, easy zippers, nice colors, soft collar, and adjustable hip draft cords to keep the cold out.  It fits well.  It is not windproof but I have the Patagonia R4 Windfleece for those colder days.  The HH will be my four season fleece.   :wink: 

700th post....man I've got to get outside!   :wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> 700th post....man I've got to get outside!   :wink:


Man! You're threatening my post count lead...


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

My wife and I have Helly Hansen rain coats.  They have the PVC coating.  Impenitrable by water.  Since that purchase I have had an eye on the double H logo of Helly Hansen and I have seen it numerous times on the hill and throughout Ebay.  They make the top quality stuff.   Rich folks love it.  You see a guy at the hill with a HH on his coat and no doubt he'll have a brand new pair of top of the line boards too.  I'd love to get a HH ski jacket.  Big bucks.


----------



## ftrain (Feb 24, 2005)

I have al HH hacket and ski pants.  It is big bucks $400 hacket and $250 pants but it is well work it.  I purchased my jacket from my rich friend for $100 because the sleves were to long for him.  Then I got my pants on clearence for $150.  The both fit me perfect. I have never been cold, hot, sweaty, etc when I wear this gear.  Underneath I wear a pair of thin thermals and on cooler days wear my HH fleace.  Top of the line!!!


----------

